# Help with Fin Rot! I need Advice!



## jmazzuca243 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a 29 gallon bow front tank which i weekly (rarely 2 weeks we all can't keep up the maintance everyweek) change 25-30% of the water. I have 2 large Angelfish (6 Inches tall), a pleco, 2 catfish (Spotted and Raphel), and 4 Glass Fish. I leave a lot of room for my Angelfish to swim, however recently i notice the fin Rot on one of my Angelfish at an early stage. This Angelfish previously had been Fin Nipped, which turned into Fin Rot about 1 year ago. This is a well established tank for over 3 years and not has come across any problems. My Tank has a ph of 7, nitrite 0, and nitrate of 60. I have quarantined the fin rot angelfish, however with no success. I have done treatment of Tetracycline for a whole package, and I plan of repeating it. The only thing i notice is that the Fin Rot has progressed and got alot worse. I have looked online but i have not seen a case like this one. Recently due to fin rot, i had replaced about 45-50% of the water of my 29 gallon tank. My Tank is always cristal clear, and is well maintained. I fear that because my one fish got Fin Rot, that other of my fish could get sick and die (even though they are separated). I have no idea what to do and i asked my local fish store what to do but they said i am doing everything i can. I also wish to know why my one Angelfish got Fin Rot again even though 2 weeks ago the fins were prestine ( i know there was no signs of fin nipping because i pay close attention to my fish everyday). Can anyone help or give me their ideas of what my have happened?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

are you sure its fin rot?? Normally fin rot is caused by an unkept tank. [If you are doing water changes as often as you say you are, it could be something else.

Can you take a picture of it??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There are organisms that eat fins, too. Fin rot is usually associated with dirty water and injuries, but doesn't have to be. Its one of those things that is usually in the water, but gets touched off by stress. But I have heard of new drug-resistant aggressive strains being around lately. Did you get any fish or snails?

Clean water is the best treatment I know. So you are on the right track. Since the first med didn't work, I'd suggest a really big water change and a new med.


----------



## jmazzuca243 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Fin Rot*

I believe it is Fin Rot because the main back fins are all fraying and everyday are becoming worse. While the side Fins have almost disappeared. They are like 3 separate Fins. This is why i need advice. Everything i read says it is bad water condition however i do 25% water changes every week. The only that leads me to think this is how the Fins look of that Angelfish. 


I can't show a true picture of my Angelfish due to it being blurring and you are unable to actually see the fraying fins(Due to the color of the water). However this is a very close representation. it is the same type of Angelfish.

http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/744/75010379.JPG


The only thing that is different is that my Angelfish has far more fraying on all fins, and the sides are no longer fully connected. Due to Fraying on one side there are 2 pieces, while on the other there are 3 pieces. By that i mean the Fraying actually went to the side and split the side fin into that many pieces.


Due to these odd circumstances i can find no straight on answers. If you have any idea just reply because it might help.

-Thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The fishyfarmacy site says fins that fray, but aren't eroding (vanishing), could be due to a nutritional deficiency & that white edges on eroding fins are fin-rot.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you might want to try melafix and pimafix...


----------



## jmazzuca243 (Oct 15, 2008)

Today i have noticed that on my fishes fins that there are little white clumps on the side fins i have no idea what this is. i don't know if that will help but i will have to stop at a fish store to get more supplies.


----------

